# Will Tyco body fit on different chassis



## sennentz (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi, I am new to the forum and have a fairly simple question...I recently acquired a tyco body (The Porsche 962 "FromA") that fits on a Tyco HP-7 chassis. I would like to get a better performing chassis to run with. Will this body fit on a Tyco HP440X2 widepan chassis? 

Maybe a better question is...is there some spreadsheet out there that shows what bodies are compatible with which chassis?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That body will fit on a 440(X2) pan chassis. I don't know of a compatibility chart. The HP7, 440 pan, HP2, and TycoPro bodies usually interchange pretty well. Once in a while the fit is better on a particular chassis.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

In addition I think Rob Budano sells a 'buddy clip' which allows this body to run on a Tomy SG+ chassis, which in stock form should outpace all the Tyco designs once you change the rear axle for a Turbo one and fit slip on tyres.

http://www.budshocars.com/Sec03_Feb06.htm

This might be a good idea as both Tomy and Tyco make 962s and you could build up an impressive fleet all running with the same chassis

Tyco: http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=962+tyco&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1

Tomy:http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=962+tomy&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1

Note that the Tomy 962s will also need clips as they fit the much wider Turbo chassis. However, unlike the tyco clips the Tomy ones are made by Tomy themselves.

I think Bud can help you out with this.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You could also add additional cars from the same era:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=toyota+gtp&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=jaguar+xjr&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=mercedes+tomy&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=nissan+march&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> You could also add additional cars from the same era


In theory, yes. I've been trying to, but my wallet keeps coming up a little short. Some of those bodies are extremely hard to find at a reasonable enough price to run the cars. And running the cars is what it's all about if you care about what chassis goes under them.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Montoya1 said:


> In addition I think Rob Budano sells a 'buddy clip' which allows this body to run on a Tomy SG+ chassis, which in stock form should outpace all the Tyco designs once you change the rear axle for a Turbo one and fit slip on tyres.
> 
> http://www.budshocars.com/Sec03_Feb06.htm
> 
> ...


Found this old thread that I had to resurrect. Tomy 962s run on the 1.5 wheelbase. As far as I know all the Tyco 962s run on a 1.7 wheelbase, which means a Tomy chassis would not fit correctly even with an adapter from Bud. I known this for a fact, because I have tried putting a Tomy SG+ chassis in a Tyco 962. The Tomy SG+ can either be 1.5 or 1.6 wheelbase, but not 1.7. 

I did modify a Marchon 1.7 wheelbase chassis to accept Buds SG+ to Tyco adapter to fit in into a Tyco Truck. I tried it in a 962, but it seemed a hair wide to fit easily into those stiff hard plastic bodies.

Here are pics of my Tyco truck and the Marchon modded chassis.


----------

